# Hello from Germany



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

my name is Holger and I live in southern Germany near Heidelberg.

I have an Expobar Brewtus III with a Mazzer Major and I'm mainly using the Monsooned Malabar beans from Fausto/Germany (http://www.caffe-fausto.de).

Prior to the Expobar Brewtus III, I had a Rancilio Silvia, which I equipped with a self-programmed PID on an Arduino basis. As a potential next project, I thought about realising pressure profiling for the Brewtus, however, I learned that the E61 group is not suited for this due to the preinfusion chamber. So I'm currently thinking about buying a machine with pressure profiling.

So much about me. I'm looking forward to interesting discussions with you.

Best regards,

Holger


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Holger, welcome to the forum. Very interesting on what you did with your Expobar. Are you mainly a fan of the dark roasts or do you also appreciate lighter roasts too?

With regards to the the E61 and pre-infusion, that's interesting. The Vesuvius, a pressure profiling machine, uses a variant of the e61. Maybe it doesn't have the pre-infusion chamber? I am wondering whether if, as you obviously have studied and analysed it before, it would be an easy modification to the standard e61?

Once again, welcome.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum Holger. The 2 pressure profiling machines that spring to mind are the Rocket R60V and AE Vesuvius. There's not much @DavecUK doesn't know about the design, inner workings and day-to-day use of the Vesuvius, and there are a couple of other guys here who have/had them who may wish to share their experiences too. From memory, the E61 on the Vesuvius is indeed modified so as not to mess with the PP function (but I'm not the tech guy to ask!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Vesuvius E61 group is a standard group. I made modifications to the prototype group for ACS. These modifications were disabling the preinfusion chamber (easily done) and then I reprofiled the cam to maintain stability and prevent unintended lever movement during a shot. The cam reprofiling details were incorporated into production models....but were perhaps slightly more aggressive than mine on the prototype.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi,

thank you very much for the welcome. Currently, I'm a fan of dark roasts (only Arabica beans). Before we had children, I even roasted beans myself, but now...

DaveC - who also answered to this post - seems to be an expert in the modification of the E61 group.

The easiest way to sort of disable preinfusion is to leave out the spring of the preinfusion valve. This nearly disables preinfusion, however, the preinfusion chamber still exists and fills with water at the beginning of the shot. DaveC mentioned that he and Elcor did some modifications so that this effect is eliminated, too.

Pressure profiling seems to be a very interesting topic. Technically, it does not seem to be very complicated to realise. The E61 group seems to be the bigger challenge.

holgr

QUOTE=MediumRoastSteam;521446]Hi Holger, welcome to the forum. Very interesting on what you did with your Expobar. Are you mainly a fan of the dark roasts or do you also appreciate lighter roasts too?

With regards to the the E61 and pre-infusion, that's interesting. The Vesuvius, a pressure profiling machine, uses a variant of the e61. Maybe it doesn't have the pre-infusion chamber? I am wondering whether if, as you obviously have studied and analysed it before, it would be an easy modification to the standard e61?

Once again, welcome.


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi hotmetal,

vielen Dank!

It's great to share ideas with you and the other forum members. Pressure profiling is a really interesting topic.

I read that there's also a discussion about whether flow control or pressure control would be a better approach to pressure profiling.

holgr



hotmetal said:


> Herzlich willkommen im Forum Holger. The 2 pressure profiling machines that spring to mind are the Rocket R60V and AE Vesuvius. There's not much @DavecUK doesn't know about the design, inner workings and day-to-day use of the Vesuvius, and there are a couple of other guys here who have/had them who may wish to share their experiences too. From memory, the E61 on the Vesuvius is indeed modified so as not to mess with the PP function (but I'm not the tech guy to ask!)


----------



## holgr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello Dave,

it's very impressive to be able to discuss with an expert who even worked on the Vesuvius prototype.

I really like the Vesuvius concept and the features of this machine. A not very inexpensive machine, the LM GS/3, has a paddle, but no chance to reproduce a shot. If you want to have this feature from LM, you have to buy the Strada. The Vesuvius solutions seems to be a good compromise between real-time manipulation and shot reproducability.

Could you please tell us a bit more about the modifications of the preinfusion chamber and the cam?

holgr



DavecUK said:


> The Vesuvius E61 group is a standard group. I made modifications to the prototype group for ACS. These modifications were disabling the preinfusion chamber (easily done) and then I reprofiled the cam to maintain stability and prevent unintended lever movement during a shot. The cam reprofiling details were incorporated into production models....but were perhaps slightly more aggressive than mine on the prototype.


----------

